# Apartment Inspection by Fire Dept.



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2011)

Got a notice that the fire department would be by to inspect my apartment tomorrow; and, that I must clean the apartment and remove any boxes I have with stored items. Evidently, they inspect for clutter.

My only smoke detector is two inches from the return air and 6 inches from a register; and, I guarantee you they won't say a thing about that. 

So, if you hear about a Fire Marshall missing in Norman, Oklahoma; I swear it wasn't me.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2011)

Boy can you have some fun with that. Enjoy the dayt


----------



## fatboy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, you might be able to make that a day long inspection............


----------



## Mark K (Jan 6, 2011)

The right to ones own clutter is a basic right of all individuals.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

It is pretty intrusive to require inspection of an individual dwelling unit.  A man's home should still be his castle.  I would make them get a warrant.  Normally only see inspection of the common areas.


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 6, 2011)

I would think a fire inspection would be best when the unit is vacant.

Good luck Uncle Bob.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought placement of smoke detectors was in the blue book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 7, 2011)

Be careful UB, its probably the police using the fire department under the provisions of the "Plain Sight Doctrine".  They might suspect that are not a true Oklahoman.  Get out your Sooner's memorabilia.  A bag of chewing tobacco will help, and if you have a shotgun make sure that it is on the kitchen table being cleaned.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 7, 2011)

FyrBldgGuy said:
			
		

> if you have a shotgun make sure that it is on the kitchen table being cleaned.


Just place the Dodge transmission on the floor by the refrigerator.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 7, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Just place the Dodge transmission on the floor by the refrigerator.


And the full gas cans....

















Wheres that fire Extinguisher


----------



## ewenme (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm thinking it's home invasion. Invading your privacy; your space; your castle. Idaho only inspects the common areas and will politely ask if the inhabitants have a fire extinguisher, but does not 'go into apartments' for the annual inspections. They do look at the pull stations, lighting, etc. Big Brother is watching you, Uncle Bob. ;-)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok,

There are 60 units in this section of apartments.  I cleaned and cleared my apartment of all stored boxes.  At 5:30 pm I went to the office and asked why the fire inspector did not show.  Was informed that they only "spot checked" three apartments that were empty.

Ratching, scratching %&@#,

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Jan 10, 2011)

They made you go though all of that and didn't even have the courtesy to come in and say hello?  I'd make a surprise inspection on their firehouse and tag their damn firepole for not being accessible.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably had to get to the supermarket and then back to the station - after all, it's 5:30 - supper ain't gonna cook itself!!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 11, 2011)

That wasn't an inspection they were looking for a good place to party.   Or the fire marshal is getting a divorce and he wanted to see where he could get a good apartment.  Did he check out the hot tub?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 11, 2011)

I inspected all multi-family rental units in our ahj for property maintenance violations. Distributed a flyer through management, detailing the purpose and time frame for the inspections, and my contact information. Out of about 2400 apartments, about a hundred tenants had questions before the inspection. Six tenants requested a warrant, and they were accommodated.

The Fourth Amendment protects against illegal search and siezure. It does not forbid entrance into private homes altogether. Having due notice, and an accurate description of what one is looking for, meets the basic criteria for obtaining a warrant, and affords exactly the protection provided by the Fourth Amendment.

Just thought I'd throw that out there for the benefit of those inspectors that participate in this forum who have jobs that actually entail inspecting private occupied dwellings.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 11, 2011)

In my past jurisdictions, we did "occupancy" inspections upon change of tenant or ownership (single family), I always tried to get the apartments to schedule the inspectins prior to the next tenant moving in.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2011)

I have stated else where that I believe all code requirements should be minimal (Example: only require regular electrical receptacles) and should apply to "all" residential dwellings; including existing; with the provision that existing being given a reasonable timeline to comply (example; residential rental property allowed 5 or 10 years for full compliance).

Adding new requirements every 3 years for "new" residential dwellings only is not productive; because it leaves the vast majority of people without the same protection; and, therefore should be unconstitutional (that ought to stir the pot).  

With that in mind; my apartment complex has numerous electrical violations; including NM cable exposed above the ground for short distances (not buried deep enough); electrical receptacles half buried in the ground, with only the top outlet exposed and no box cover (yes it is hot); receptacle boxes left open without covers; exposed electrical connections, both inside and outside the building; etc., etc.,.

In Oklahoma, we have had numerous apartment fires (many resulting in fatalities); where the smoke alarms/detectors were either not installed, not installed correctly, or not working. The Oklahoma Fire Marshal's Office have supported and many municipal Fire Departments have initiated free inspections and in some cases free installation of smoke alarms (where the occupant cannot afford them). Electrical wiring seems to be the main culprit or cause of many of the fires.

On the other hand, I don't want my rent increased. 

I don't have a problem with my apartment being inspected for code life safety installations. Cautioning tenants and educating them on good saftey practices is a good thing. I do have a problem with them going beyond code compliance requirements; and, not inspecting "all" apartments (not picking and chosing which will be inspected).

But, I haven't been appointed Code Czar for the State by the new Governess "yet". 

Uncle bob


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 11, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ok,I cleaned and cleared my apartment of all stored boxes.  At 5:30 pm I went to the office and asked why the fire inspector did not show.  Was informed that they only "spot checked" three apartments that were empty.





			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I do have a problem with them going beyond code compliance requirements; and, not inspecting "all" apartments (not picking and chosing which will be inspected).


The idea of prohibiting storing items in boxes, outside of a dedicated water heater closet or the like, is an abuse reaching outside the intent of the code.

I do not like using a notification process that does not accurately describe the scope of a governmental inspection. A misleading notification is more of a ploy than a legal process. If, the intent of the notification (ploy) was to reduce fire hazards caused by the reduction of clutter, I will say it was a successful ploy.

Probably won't work so well next time though. People do not like to be fooled, or treated unequally by government.


----------



## conarb (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob:

Do you have sprinklers?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 11, 2011)

And a lighter?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2011)

Conarb,

" Do you have sprinklers? "

I have one over my tub spout (shower head); it was so bad I had to by another shower head and cut the "california blockage" out to get a good shower; but, now it's full flow.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Jan 11, 2011)

It was probably managements way of getting everybody to clean up their mess...... they use us as an excuse around here too and provide dumpsters. We only check common areas........


----------



## cheyer (Jan 13, 2011)

My unit was inspected by the code enforcement folks with the city, similar to jobsavers situation....plenty of notice....wasn't concerned with messes/storage of any sort...looked for smoke alarms, leaks in the ceiling, etc.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 13, 2011)

My unit was inspected,by a code enforcement/building guy, similar to Jobsaver's situation,..with plenty of notice,...wasn't concerned with storage or messes of any kind,...did look for smoke alarms, leaking ceilings, etc.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 18, 2011)

Found this one a little late. 

We now work with our Building Department Rental Housing Inspector who does rentals (multi-tenant residential) now and they get the fees. The *suits* didn't like all the various interpretations created by having numerous platoon members enforcing code provisions and when asked I agreed.

Regarding a warrant...... Our state does not consider Apt.'s as "private owned" so we the fire department can inspect "any" property as long as it's a reasonable time and don't need a warrant. We were used some years ago to inspect certain rental houses housing some people from another country because we had a DHS bulletin….well we found what they were looking for and left all the legal search stuff for the cops who initiated the inspection. Yea…….lets use the FD under the guise of a safety inspection to find what we can’t.

We do rentals now but in partnership and we concentrate on 4+ properties. We do common areas and fire protection systems like sprinklers and detection/alarm systems. I agree there are more fires in multi-tenant apartment occupancies and fire safety focus and education should be addressed there (just look at how many fires we have with BBQ's) or how many have died due to the old BOCA and existing allowance for single exit v. number and heights and the expectation that people can jump. Therefore, the codes adopted should be enforced equally on occupancies regardless of size and numbers etc.

Now if a tenant is a "Richard"  to us as we inspect, (no offense to those named Richard here) well who's to say what comes after our inspection and our seeing his/her bong, plants and or stash or others in plain view.


----------

